# minimum sperm quality



## SuzanneA (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what the minimum sperm quality has to be for IUI to be an option?  i.e. if the sperm is 88%abnormal - does this mean IUI is out of the question??


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi and welcome to fertility freinds, I know every clinic has different guidelines, but my DH had only 2% normal forms, so thats 98% abnormal, but when the quantity was taken into consideration and all the good ones taken, we had the 5million that our clinic would put back, that said our clinic wouldn't put back more than 5million at a time, some clinic put many millions more back, but personally thinking I would say you have a good chance with 12% normal.  

According to the Zita West book, 15% + is the normal range so you are not far off, good luck with whatever you decide, C x

/links


----------

